# Should Google Exercise More Control Over Android?



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that I've seen in-depth previews of ICS and the Galaxy Nexus Optimus Prime I've come to the realization that Google really needs to take more control over Android OEMs. Rumors from BGR (I know right...) peg the HTC Ville to be the first HTC handset with Sense 4.0 laid on top of ICS. Now don't get me wrong, I like Sense, and I think it did a pretty good job of filling in the gaps in Android's UX but with ICS there don't seem to be any.

My opinion, and advice, even though no one at Google would ever do this, is give us an option. Force Android handset manufacturers to include an option that allows us to load official AOSP roms. For example HTC could post AOSP roms on their htcdev.com page, that way we wouldn't void the warranty by rooting and loading CM7

I know this will likely never happen but it'd be nice to have a choice. You know, openness, the mantra of Android.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

When you first boot your phone there should be two options that look like this:

"Choose your Android Experience:
Android 4.0 IceCream Sandwich with HTC Sense 4.0 (Recommended)
Google Experience Android 4.0 IceCream Sandwich (Advanced)"

Or something, then it would set it up to boot that way every time.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> When you first boot your phone there should be two options that look like this:
> 
> "Choose your Android Experience:
> Android 4.0 IceCream Sandwich with HTC Sense 4.0 (Recommended)
> ...


I like this idea. A lot. And given how much space HTC is already willing to slave to /system, having a second /system without Sense would be perfect, and make a lot of people happy.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

It wouldn't be a bad idea, and I would be for it. There is more than enough internal space on phones these days to have one with the Google Experience and one from the manufacturer of the phone. (Like Motorola with Blur, HTC and Sense, etc..)

I don't believe it'd happen though. Most companies don't really like their phones being messed with, aside from Google themselves, so they lock them tight so there isn't much you can do with them.

Though, the annoying thing would be that having the prompt come up every boot would be rather tedious, so.. if you select it once, it should stick until you may want to later change it through the Settings or something. Not sure how one would do it, but I certainly wouldn't want to select which one on every boot.


----------

